# Club Race at Ultamate RC



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

We are having a club race on Oct. 22 racing will start at 12:00 $20 dollar entry fee for your first clas and $15 dollar fee for you second class. please note that closed toe shoes are required on the track for your safty.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Im gonna have to pass Lance the Southern Nationals is that weekend, alot of the local racers will be traveling out to this event.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Try to look for a weekend when no races are and we will be there.
I loved the track and know many did to.Awsome surface and I ran Southern Nats last
year and thats the track you need to practice on if your going see yall this sunday.
Water and the new roller the skys limit on what you can do.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Lance you can not work around every race that is out of town. I say stick with it.

Who ever is not going to the Southern Nats, and missed the race last weekend should really try to make this club race. You will not be disappointed. 



Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

mmorrow said:


> Lance you can not work around every race that is out of town. I say stick with it.
> 
> Who ever is not going to the Southern Nats, and missed the race last weekend should really try to make this club race. You will not be disappointed.
> 
> Keep up the good work guys.


+1
Great job!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Im gonna plan on this one. My schedule has been so screwed up lately. How many will make it?

Lance, I may break out the old SC again! Watch out!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Working on getting to this race, and working on getting an SC together as well!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

wish i could make it, but i will be at the southern nats. cant wait. i may come out this sunday to get some practice in with some new set ups.


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

im in for this one last weekend was great till the rain,,,, hopefully will have the sc10 done and no more slash!!!!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I should be able to make it out Lance... already looking forward to it!


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*Race*

Looks like I may be able to make out and race at this one so all you sc guys bring your A game.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

What time do you estimate racing will end? I know it's hard to estimate, but if it's by 6, then I'm in.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

On my way


----------



## karl j (Mar 15, 2011)

monsterslash said:


> We are having a club race on Oct. 22 racing will start at 12:00 $20 dollar entry fee for your first clas and $15 dollar fee for you second class. please note that closed toe shoes are required on the track for your safty.


correction second class is $10.00 not $15.00 sorry and thanks


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

We had a small turnout today but raced anyway, Karl and Lance did a great job on prepping the track - lots of traction and it held up well. Good job guys. I had a blast; lots of laughing and kidding around on the stand.

Some of you guys should come out for an Ultimate club race soon - I think you'll be impressed with the track and the folks running it if you do.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

I probably would have went but Daughters Bday Party, couldnt miss that. Also I think the turnout was low due to Southern Nats.


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

i had a bbq to go to unless i wouldve been there. ill be at the next one!

Matt


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Vacationing in the Smokey Mountains.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Vacationing in the Smokey Mountains.


That's no excuse.

You were what, maybe 1000 miles from the track? All you'd have had to say was "Honey, I'm going for a pack of cigarettes. I'll be back in a little while".

Wuss.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Labrat99 said:


> That's no excuse.
> 
> You were what, maybe 1000 miles from the track? All you'd have had to say was "Honey, I'm going for a pack of cigarettes. I'll be back in a little while".
> 
> Wuss.


Lmao!!


----------

